# Broken Bersa pin



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

We've put a little over 1200 rounds through my wife's Bersa. Today at the range the trigger quit on her. She could squeeze it, but nothing happened. The good folks at the range took of the handle for us, and found a broken grip pin.

It actually looks like a spring, and attaches to the disconnector. With out the pin, the disconnecter stays connected and the gun won't fire.

We've sent her Bersa back to the factory. In the meantime, I think my wife is going through withdrawal. I offered to buy her a new Bersa, but she wants "hers." She did agree to carry the .357 S&W Model 60 in her purse, and will probably carry my Kel-Tec in her belly pack until the gun returns.

In the meantime, I'm expecting some sighing and longing looks from her. Hope Bersa hurrys the gun back home.

WM


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i don't think it will take them long. back when i had mine, i broke the saftey lever by accidently launching the (unloaded) gun across my shop and onto a cement floor. it took less than 2 weeks from my door, too my door. real quick


----------

